# Anyone taking vitamins or supplements for your hair?



## 2themax (Sep 26, 2008)

This may have already been posted, but I just thought it might be a good idea to get some more current updates.

I am currently taking, Biotin, MSM, B-12, B-Complex, Flaxseed and Gueye Hair Vitamins.  I don't break out as much with Biotin when I drink "extra" water; MSM makes my nails grow faster and less brittle; B-12 & B-Complex seems to strengthen my hair; Flaxseed & Gueye helps my hair to grow faster than normal.

If you don't take vits/supps, then what is your regime?

Thanks!!


----------



## Solitude (Sep 26, 2008)

GNC UltraNourish Hair
Biotin...not sure how many mg, Vitamin Shoppe brand
Iron supplement (I'm anemic)
All taken religiously for the last 2 months
I drink a ton of water every day


----------



## localhost (Sep 26, 2008)

I voted "yes,when I remember."  

I usually take my vits just before bed.

The only vitamin I'm taking is GNC Women's Ultra Mega.  I might add biotin, but I'm just too tired lately.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phytospecific Cap'n Energy Vitamin


You start seeing results after about 2 months but it has definitely grown out my hair


----------



## Ariana4000 (Sep 26, 2008)

I just started taking 2 Nioxin, 1 MSM 1500mgs, and iron.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 26, 2008)

I am taking Puritan Pride's MSM (2000 mg) and GNC's Biotin (600 mcg) at night and that is all my dear  I hate popping too many pills. These two supplements coupled with Mega-Tek are making my hair very happy - and thicker!


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay, so how do we know that the vitamins are making the hair grow if we are also using  a growth aid?????
But I picked yes, religiously. I'm taking rexall's biotin 5000mg, GNC's MSM, and nature made's Flaxseed oil. But I'm also using MTG, so I don't know if it's the vitamins or the MTG thats giving me such rapid growth.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 27, 2008)

amazing said:


> Okay, so how do we know that the vitamins are making the hair grow if we are also using  a growth aid?????
> But I picked yes, religiously. I'm taking rexall's biotin 5000mg, GNC's MSM, and nature made's Flaxseed oil. But I'm also using MTG, so I don't know if it's the vitamins or the MTG thats giving me such rapid growth.



I know 'cause I just started back using the MT last week (I already have 1/4 inch of growth in one week). When I started taking the supplements (July), I ceased using the MT, 'cause I was in braids and got tired of applying it. My hair still grew like crazy. It seems more noticeable now that I am using both: The perfect duet! I don't care which one is doing it more than the other. I'm getting the growth I want


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Sep 27, 2008)

I took the Nioxin Recharging for 45 days twice a day didn't notice any difference and I started Phytophanere about 10 days ago and I think it's made my nails healthy and strong so far will keep posted about the hair in a couple of months. I also take MSM (sometimes) I have flaxseed but haven't taken any same with fish oil.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 27, 2008)

I take them for overall health and not specifically for hair.


----------



## 2themax (Sep 27, 2008)

amazing said:


> Okay, so how do we know that the vitamins are making the hair grow if we are also using  a growth aid?????
> But I picked yes, religiously. I'm taking rexall's biotin 5000mg, GNC's MSM, and nature made's Flaxseed oil. But I'm also using MTG, so I don't know if it's the vitamins or the MTG thats giving me such rapid growth.




I agree with Forever In Bloom.  Because everything works from the inside / out.  I believe that the growth aids are helping also, but the vits/supps have to be doing some good also.


----------



## 2themax (Sep 27, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> GNC UltraNourish Hair
> Biotin...not sure how many mg, Vitamin Shoppe brand
> Iron supplement (I'm anemic)
> All taken religiously for the last 2 months
> I drink a ton of water every day



How is the GNC UltraNourish Hair?  I tried it once & didn't notice any results, so I stopped using it (got too impatient)


----------



## 2themax (Sep 27, 2008)

sqzbly1969 said:


> Phytospecific Cap'n Energy Vitamin
> 
> 
> You start seeing results after about 2 months but it has definitely grown out my hair
> ...



What is Phytospecific Cap'n Energy Vitamin?  Where can I purchase it?  What is it specifically for?

Thanks!


----------



## butterfly3582 (Sep 27, 2008)

Been taking Biotin (1000) Walmart brand and a womens multi vitamin for about a month.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 27, 2008)

I am - 
biosil silica drops(*liquid*)5 mg (5 drops)
horsetail drops(*liquid*)4000 mg(2 droppers)
vita c 1000 mg (powder in *liquid* to get in the body fast)
biotin 5 mg
zinc 50 mg
naicin 500 mg
cod liver oil
flax seed meal on my organic cereal every morning)
miracle 2000 (*liquid* vitamin with trace minerals and algae)
braggs amino proteins (real slack on that one- maybe that's why I have so much hair fall)


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 27, 2008)

I voted religously.  I take them every night before bed.  I take GNC Multi w/iron, GNC Ultra Nourish Hair, Biotin 5000mcg.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Sep 27, 2008)

shen min
triple omega 3 6 9
msm
biotin
prenatal vit
garlic


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 27, 2008)

I am taking 5,000 mcg of biotin, 2,000 mg of msm, folic acid, vitamin c,multi , probiotic acidopholus, flaxseed oil, alfalfa tablets.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 27, 2008)

I use to take them, Im gone to start back.


----------



## 2themax (Sep 27, 2008)

Mrs.Green said:


> I voted religously.  I take them every night before bed.  I take GNC Multi w/iron, GNC Ultra Nourish Hair, Biotin 5000mcg.



How's that GNC Multi w/iron working?


----------



## letitgrow0702 (Sep 27, 2008)

This is what I take:

Evening Primrose
Flaxseed Oil
Zinc
Oil of Olay Hair Skin and Nails Multi
A&D
E


----------



## 2themax (Sep 27, 2008)

nomoweavesfome said:


> I am -
> biosil silica drops(*liquid*)5 mg (5 drops)
> horsetail drops(*liquid*)4000 mg(2 droppers)
> vita c 1000 mg (powder in *liquid* to get in the body fast)
> ...



Wow, your hair is pretty!  What are the biosil silica supposed to help with and why do you only take 5 mg?  Just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## KizzieNapps (Sep 27, 2008)

I take a liquid multi-vitamin, Liquid Flaxseed oil and 1200-2400 MG of Kyolic Aged Garlic Supplements Everyday.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Sep 27, 2008)

thehairgirl said:


> Wow, your hair is pretty! What are the biosil silica supposed to help with and why do you only take 5 mg? Just curious. Thanks!


 
Thank you- the biosil drops is a liquid form of silica  it helps you generate collagen and promotes healthy hair, skin, nails, bones and joints
remember the biotin I take is 5 MG not MCG.  5 MG (which is the same as 5000 mcg) is the highest I've seen so far in my neck of the woods and it gives 1667% of the daily value. Long time ago in harlem, They had 10,000 mcg, but I don't see those any more. I used to get like 1000 mcg, like I was doin somethin, then I realized they had higher dosages.


----------



## skipper (Sep 28, 2008)

flax seed oil 
garlic 

i'd like to start taking shen min again i really liked it.


----------



## Chrissmiss (Sep 28, 2008)

Natrol Hair, Skin, and Nails
Biotin 5000mcg
L-Cystine 500mg
Omega 3 2000mcg
Vit-C 2000mcg

I just orderd some MSM should arrive next week. Ive had to stop taking my vits for the last 3 days because I just got my wisdom teeth removed and I'm on anti-biotics and pain killers right now. :-( My skin has gotten much better and my hair is growing well.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 28, 2008)

Biotin, MSM,  B complex, Vitamin E,  Evening Primrose, Garlic oil.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 28, 2008)

thehairgirl said:


> How's that GNC Multi w/iron working?


 

I Love it~ That's the only Multi I've ever taken


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 28, 2008)

**Vitamin Regimen**
~One-a-day womens (overall health multivitamin)
~GNC's Ultra Nourishair (good hair vitamin)
~MSM 1000mg (important for healthly hair, muscles, and joints; it helps to decrease hair fall out by assisting in lengthening the growth stage of the hair.)~
~Flaxseed Oil (contains omega 3 and 6)
~Biotin (boost hair growth)


----------



## ajacks (Sep 28, 2008)

I voted I take them when I can remember.  This is my vitamin regimen:

*Rainbow Light Just Once Prenatal One Multivitamin*: Not preggo, but it is 100% Vegan, has high absorption, only one average size pill needed per day (vs. my last multivitamin that was 4 per day) and just an overall good multivitamin. Consistent with this one

*Shen Min Hair Advanced Women's Formula:*  I heard that it was a good hair vitamin and it will turn my 3-gray hairs back to black. Consistent with this one. 

*Alta Silica:* Rarely take it, but my goal is 2-3 tablets a day.

*TriMedica MSM Powder:* 1 Tablespoon daily. Not consistent 

*Jarrow BioSil*: 10 drops in 4-6 oz. orange juice daily. Not consistent


----------



## Sarahh. (Sep 29, 2008)

At the moment I'm taking a multivitamin once a day and a Herron Hair, Skin & Nails vitamin twice a day.


----------



## alanaj (Sep 29, 2008)

I take MSM and horsetail. But I want to try flax seed oil too.


----------



## StarFish106 (Sep 29, 2008)

Currently I am taking

Biotin- 3,000-5,000 mcg
B12 Complex
Calcium 
*Hydrolyzed Collagen
*Silica
Iron occasionally

* helps soften m new growth and I can stretch longer + good for my face


----------



## hillytmj (Sep 29, 2008)

I voted, yes, religiously.

I take a nioxin hair vitamin, a Geritol multivitamin and a B-12 complex vitamin that's supposed to be good for neutralizing the effects of daily stress. My stylist recommended the B-12 a while back when I was experiencing shedding. I normally take them in the morning with my breakfast or mid-morning snack.


----------



## ebzonix (Sep 29, 2008)

I stopped when I was getting ready for tests my senior year. I need to get back on them though. I'll be taking those GNC Nourish Hair, Vitaminworld Hair Vitamins, Biotin and MSM. I want to try that flaxseed & gueye though.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm currently taking Viactiv Multi-Vitamin Chew (tastes like a power bar), A Hair-Skin- Nail vitamin, and L-Cysteine.

I'm looking to add Lysine, Biotin, and Calcium.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 29, 2008)

I take these when I remember although I was very faithful to them: 

Biotin
Ultimate 10 Probiotic
Ultra Nourish Hair 
Organic Flax seed oil
Amino 1000
Evening Primrose Oil
Pure MSM (powder)

Now, I'm on Iron and Folic Acid as the dotor prescibed it  but I gatta get back to the others + my exercise routine, maybe starting this month.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Sep 29, 2008)

MSM
Flaxseed Oil
Centrum
Vitamin D and C


----------



## lennet93 (Sep 30, 2008)

GNC Hair Skin and Nails
GNC B12 *500mg*
Puritans Pride Biotin* 2000mcg*

I want to start taking msm but I'm kind of nervous about taking it


----------



## livesoundtech (Oct 1, 2008)

I take my vitamins religiously and even keep them neatly organized in one of those pill cases.  

I take:

- a multivitamin with Iron
- Biotin 5000mcg
- Calcium 600mg
- Vitamin C 500mg

The biotin, which I added on September 9th, have caused tremendous growth... literally a half inch in 3 weeks.  I know exactly how much it grows because I can measure my roots (I *used to* dye my hair often).  Previously, I would get about a half inch in 3 months time.

I considered adding MSM, but I can't swallow pills and I haven't found a chewable or sublingual supplement.  I also don't think I need MSM... the biotin seems to be working just fine.


----------



## livesoundtech (Oct 1, 2008)

bkgirl0816 said:


> GNC Hair Skin and Nails
> GNC B12 *500mg*
> Puritans Pride Biotin* 2000mg*
> 
> I want to start taking msm but I'm kind of nervous about taking it



Yeah, I'm also pretty nervous about MSM.  Something about it worries me... I'm almost afraid my hair will fall out or something!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes!  Without fail. I take Biotin, B-complex (so I don't get the dreaded Biotin breakout) and Vitamins for the Hair from Puritan's Pride. Works for me.


----------



## lennet93 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea, I'm worried about the breakouts. I don't have any breakouts with biotin. Also I hear that MSM messes up your cycle and I don't need that.



livesoundtech said:


> Yeah, I'm also pretty nervous about MSM.  Something about it worries me... I'm almost afraid my hair will fall out or something!


----------



## 2themax (Oct 2, 2008)

livesoundtech said:


> Yeah, I'm also pretty nervous about MSM. Something about it worries me... I'm almost afraid my hair will fall out or something!


 
I've been taking the MSM and it seems to grow my hair.  The pills are a bit big, but I don't seem to be having any problems (knock on wood)....  Why do you think MSM might cause your hair to fall out?  Just curious.


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Nov 12, 2008)

i was taking prenatal vitamins, b complex, and 5000mcg biotin, i just started taking a hair/skin multivitamin that has 3000mcg of biotin, and a b complex.  i noticed that my nails were starting to become very brittle also, and i recently started breaking out along my chin area, and recently realized that it was probably the biotin, since i never break out in that area. thanks!


----------



## mixedbella_85 (Nov 12, 2008)

butterfly3582 said:


> Been taking Biotin (1000) Walmart brand and a womens multi vitamin for about a month.



I just started, but i am not a big fan of pill swallowing lol! I just started using the (Spring Valley) Biotin 1000 mcg last night.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 12, 2008)

I just started taking Ultra Nourish hair...thats about it..


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm taking Phyto for Hair & Nails, Garlic Pills, 365 one a day from Whole Foods, and I'm about to go out and buy some Flaxseed/borage/fish oil today!


----------



## CICI24 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been taking Viviscal for the last 4 months.


----------



## soulie (Nov 12, 2008)

thaidreams said:


> I'm taking Phyto for Hair & Nails, Garlic Pills, 365 one a day from Whole Foods, and I'm about to go out and buy some Flaxseed/borage/fish oil today!


 
Which Phyto are you taking?  Phytophanere or Phytospecific Cap Energy?


----------



## ycj (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes I take mine every day for my health and my hair, but my nails are benefitting tremendously!!!!

I take Folic Acid 400mg just started today
spirulina 750mg 15.00 The best of the best by far!!!!
L-cysteine 500mg
msm 1000mg
Sometimes Futurbiotics hair, skin and nails
Also, just started about 4 days ago the wheat germ cocktail. It's tolerable, but takes some getting use to.
The great benefit of the wheat germ cocktail is that it is a great substitute for breakfast. And it holds me for hours

Now only if my hair would grow as fast as my nails, I would be screaming!!


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I want to buy the GNC Ultra For Women but right now my budget won't allow it.  My granddaughter's mom uses these vitamins and she went from Halle Berry cut to chin length bob in about 4 months.  I asked her what was she doing to get such great growth and she told me that she was taking these vitamins.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 13, 2008)

Sure do.

Daily 
Morning - 1 Nioxin; Biotin 5000 mg capsule; 1 Super B-Complex
Evening - 2 Rexall, Hair, Skin, & Nails, L-Cysteine 500 mg. Vitamin C 1000mg.

Hair Cocktail: A drink that consists of: Eggs, Wheat germ oil, Flax seed oil, Raw Wheat germ, soy milk

I take other supplements for other things, but this is what I take for my hair.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I currently take a multi, flaxseed, horsetail, l-cysteine, vitamin c, vitamin b with c, grapeseed extract, and cranberry.


----------



## long hair dont care (Nov 13, 2008)

yep i take gnc hair skin and nails, b complex ,sprulina,horsetail pill form   the horsetail has realy helped my hair


----------



## 2themax (Nov 13, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> I am taking 5,000 mcg of biotin, 2,000 mg of msm, folic acid, vitamin c,multi , probiotic acidopholus, flaxseed oil, alfalfa tablets.


 
Do you think the Alfalfa tabs are doing any good?  As a kid, there was this man in our neighborhood who used to always say to us kids, "Ooh look at y'all - you-re growing just like alfalfa weeds!"I guess that must mean that alfalfa grows pretty long?


----------



## 2themax (Nov 13, 2008)

nomoweavesfome said:


> Thank you- the biosil drops is a liquid form of silica it helps you generate collagen and promotes healthy hair, skin, nails, bones and joints
> remember the biotin I take is 5 MG not MCG. 5 MG (which is the same as 5000 mcg) is the highest I've seen so far in my neck of the woods and it gives 1667% of the daily value. Long time ago in harlem, They had 10,000 mcg, but I don't see those any more. I used to get like 1000 mcg, like I was doin somethin, then I realized they had higher dosages.


 
You're right!  I was thinking mcg's (duh).

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm taking flaxseed oil, a hair,skin,and nails, from vitmain shoppe, and iron pills.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 13, 2008)

Chrissmiss said:


> Natrol Hair, Skin, and Nails
> Biotin 5000mcg
> L-Cystine 500mg
> Omega 3 2000mcg
> ...


 
Lady, the hair is just gorgeous.  I didn't know you could get L-Cystine by itself.  I thought it was only in the form of amino acids all together.  Lol.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 13, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> **Vitamin Regimen**
> ~One-a-day womens (overall health multivitamin)
> ~GNC's Ultra Nourishair (good hair vitamin)
> ~MSM 1000mg (important for healthly hair, muscles, and joints; it helps to decrease hair fall out by assisting in lengthening the growth stage of the hair.)~
> ...


 
Great growth!!


----------



## 2themax (Nov 13, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> I stopped when I was getting ready for tests my senior year. I need to get back on them though. I'll be taking those GNC Nourish Hair, Vitaminworld Hair Vitamins, Biotin and MSM. I want to try that flaxseed & gueye though.


 
I'm tellin' you -- I have never seen ANY vits work like Gueye.  I believe that it's mainly Alfalfa, Bee Pollen & Sea Kelp, but contains the B vitamins and other vits for the hair, skin & nails.  

I took them for a year & started noticing results after the first month.  I stopped for awhile & my hair went back to it's usual, "Breakage/Splitting, etc."  I started back and my hair started getting stronger again.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 13, 2008)

livesoundtech said:


> I take my vitamins religiously and even keep them neatly organized in one of those pill cases.
> 
> I take:
> 
> ...


 
How do you take the Biotin?  Morning & Evening or all at once?

Gorgeous hair!


----------



## 2themax (Nov 13, 2008)

ycj said:


> Yes I take mine every day for my health and my hair, but my nails are benefitting tremendously!!!!
> 
> I take Folic Acid 400mg just started today
> spirulina 750mg 15.00 The best of the best by far!!!!
> ...


 
Where do you get the wheat germ cocktail from?


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 13, 2008)

.  Every day I drink a protein shake that also has vitamins and minerals in it, take one teaspoon of spirulina, and drink 2 cups of green tea (and sometimes one cup of rooibos tea at night).  Whenever I do not take my protein shake I take half a prenatal vitamin at night (it has a lot of biotin in it and other vitamins in it).  I also drink 100 fl. oz. of water per day.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 13, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> I want to buy the GNC Ultra For Women but right now my budget won't allow it. My granddaughter's mom uses these vitamins and she went from Halle Berry cut to chin length bob in about 4 months. I asked her what was she doing to get such great growth and she told me that she was taking these vitamins.


 
Thanks!  Tremendous growth in such a short time (June - Sept).  Wow!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks! I forgot to take mine today!


----------



## DarkHair (Nov 14, 2008)

I am taking an herbal vitamin supplement and Biotin.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 14, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> . Every day I drink a protein shake that also has vitamins and minerals in it, take one teaspoon of spirulina, and drink 2 cups of green tea (and sometimes one cup of rooibos tea at night). Whenever I do not take my protein shake I take half a prenatal vitamin at night (it has a lot of biotin in it and other vitamins in it). I also drink 100 fl. oz. of water per day.


 
You Go Girl - Look at that hair!!!

I keep hearing about spirulina.  What is that/where do you get it from?  Do you drink the 2 cups of green tea in the morning?  What about the protein shake (morning, afternoon or night).  Sorry for all the questions, but you hair looks so nice, so you must be doin' somethin' right! And 100 oz of water per day?!  That's great!! (If I could get myself to drink 1/2 that)


----------



## 2themax (Nov 14, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> thanks! I forgot to take mine today!


 
You're quite welcome!


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 14, 2008)

TheTHG2009 said:


> You Go Girl - Look at that hair!!!
> 
> I keep hearing about spirulina. What is that/where do you get it from? Do you drink the 2 cups of green tea in the morning? What about the protein shake (morning, afternoon or night). Sorry for all the questions, but you hair looks so nice, so you must be doin' somethin' right! And 100 oz of water per day?! That's great!! (If I could get myself to drink 1/2 that)


 
Thank you .  Spirulina is blue/green algae and it is loaded with vitamins and minerals (about as much as 3-4 servings of veggies) I buy mine at whole foods (you could probably find it at your local health food store).  I take the powder, but it also comes in capsul form (but you have to take six capsules versus just a teaspoon of the powder).  My protein shakes I drink in the morning.  I use unflavored soy protein powder that is enriched with vitamins that I also get from  whole foods. I blend one scoop of the powder with 1 whole banana, 5 strawberries, and 1/2-1 cup of 1% milk.  I drink a cup of green tea in the morning and in the afternoon.  I don't drink green tea at night because of the caffeine (keeps me awake ).  That's why I drink rooibos tea at night (also known as red tea).  It has antioxidants like green tea but without the caffeine.  And drinking 100 oz. of water per day isn't as hard as you think.  A trick that I use is that I always carry my 50 oz. water bottle with me and I may sure that I drink two of those per day.  And water you use for making tea counts so I usually just use the water in my water bottle to make my tea.  Since I started doing this I've noticed that I have a lot of NG.  I hope I helped .


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 14, 2008)

I was off the vitamin bandwagon for about 4 months, but I'm back on now.
I was taking Flaxseed Oil, MSM, Silica, Vitamin B Complex and Vitamin A, C and D... but that was EXPENSIVE!

I'm now trying just the MSM with Biotin and a Hair, Skin and Nails Vitamin.


----------



## Maxitonia (Nov 14, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> Sure do.
> 
> Daily
> Morning - 1 Nioxin; Biotin 5000 mg capsule; 1 Super B-Complex
> ...


 
How's that vitamin combination doing for your hair.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxitonia said:


> How's that vitamin combination doing for your hair.


 
I have used that same regimin since joining LCHF and it really works good. If I take out even one of those supplements, it does not work the same. Well actually all of it with the exception of the l-cysteine and hair cocktail. I have only been using the l-cysteine for almost 2 months. I started the hair cocktail a month ago. When I added the last two products (l-cysteine, and hair cocktail, that made it even better). My growth has never been better.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 14, 2008)

That Rooibos tea looks absolutely delightful. I did some research on it and I want to buy some. Where do you buy yours. I found one site teavana.com but not am confused becuase they have flavored ones. Is flavored ok? I mostly prefer to eat things as close to its natural state as possible.



*Muffin* said:


> Thank you . Spirulina is blue/green algae and it is loaded with vitamins and minerals (about as much as 3-4 servings of veggies) I buy mine at whole foods (you could probably find it at your local health food store). I take the powder, but it also comes in capsul form (but you have to take six capsules versus just a teaspoon of the powder). My protein shakes I drink in the morning. I use unflavored soy protein powder that is enriched with vitamins that I also get from whole foods. I blend one scoop of the powder with 1 whole banana, 5 strawberries, and 1/2-1 cup of 1% milk. I drink a cup of green tea in the morning and in the afternoon. I don't drink green tea at night because of the caffeine (keeps me awake ). That's why I drink rooibos tea at night (also known as red tea). It has antioxidants like green tea but without the caffeine. And drinking 100 oz. of water per day isn't as hard as you think. A trick that I use is that I always carry my 50 oz. water bottle with me and I may sure that I drink two of those per day. And water you use for making tea counts so I usually just use the water in my water bottle to make my tea. Since I started doing this I've noticed that I have a lot of NG. I hope I helped .


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting that review. I have always wondered how good those vitamins were. I have been looking at them for awhile and was waiting to hear that they actually worked for somebody. I might use those instead of the Rexall. I will get some.



TheTHG2009 said:


> I'm tellin' you -- I have never seen ANY vits work like Gueye. I believe that it's mainly Alfalfa, Bee Pollen & Sea Kelp, but contains the B vitamins and other vits for the hair, skin & nails.
> 
> I took them for a year & started noticing results after the first month. I stopped for awhile & my hair went back to it's usual, "Breakage/Splitting, etc." I started back and my hair started getting stronger again.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 14, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> That Rooibos tea looks absolutely delightful. I did some research on it and I want to buy some. Where do you buy yours. I found one site teavana.com but not am confused becuase they have flavored ones. Is flavored ok? I mostly prefer to eat things as close to its natural state as possible.


 
I buy my rooibos tea from Whole Foods.  I also went to teavanna and was put off by all the different flavors (and expensive prices).  They sell a variety of different kinds of Rooibos tea at Whole Foods, but I prefer pure rooibos (the blends they had didn't seem appealing, they were mixed with things like mint leaves and the like ).  The brand I use is called Numi Rooibos tea.  It's 100% organic and I like it a lot .


----------



## 2themax (Nov 14, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> I was off the vitamin bandwagon for about 4 months, but I'm back on now.
> I was taking Flaxseed Oil, MSM, Silica, Vitamin B Complex and Vitamin A, C and D... but that was EXPENSIVE!
> 
> I'm now trying just the MSM with Biotin and a Hair, Skin and Nails Vitamin.


 
Look at that growth - way to go girl!!  Everyone's hair looks so nice...Oh, someday


----------



## lila_baby (Nov 14, 2008)

yes in my arsenal I have:

silica- damn the nails I get with these
biotin- no breakouts 
msm- thicker hair definitely
multi-for general health
vitamin E- my skin 
cod liver oil- but I want to cut this out by eating more fish
zinc- good for skin repair

my hair was completely ruined by dominican stylists and taking supplements has def helped my hair thicken back up and also makes my hair grow faster. I think I told the tail of my little chin hair.........


----------



## 2themax (Nov 15, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> Thanks for posting that review. I have always wondered how good those vitamins were. I have been looking at them for awhile and was waiting to hear that they actually worked for somebody. I might use those instead of the Rexall. I will get some.


 
You're quite welcome!  If they didn't work - I wouldn't waste my time and "little" money


----------



## juicee428 (Nov 16, 2008)

During the summer i took Gnc Ultra Nourish hair, but now im taking gnc's hair skin and nails....i think i got better growth with ultranourish hair, so i'll go back to it when i finish this bottle


----------



## ravenmerlita (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to take quite a few supplements for hair -- MSM, biotin, Therapro Hairgain. I stopped earlier this year when I started seriously dieting and remembered a member posting that vitamins caused them to gain weight. 

Right now I take ground flaxseed, fish oil and CLA for overall health. They don't help as much with hair growth and thickness as the supplements I used to take but they help some.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 18, 2008)

I swear by 5000mcg of Biotin a day.  I started it years ago and it has made my hair and nails stronger.  On the bad side, if I lapse, I get breakage on both fairly quickly.  So I take them religiously.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 18, 2008)

cherezr said:


> I swear by 5000mcg of Biotin a day. I started it years ago and it has made my hair and nails stronger. On the bad side, if I lapse, I get breakage on both fairly quickly. So I take them religiously.


 
Lookin' great.

How do you maintain the shine?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought the tea today. I am going to try tonight!
Thanks again!




*Muffin* said:


> . Every day I drink a protein shake that also has vitamins and minerals in it, take one teaspoon of spirulina, and drink 2 cups of green tea (and sometimes one cup of rooibos tea at night). Whenever I do not take my protein shake I take half a prenatal vitamin at night (it has a lot of biotin in it and other vitamins in it). I also drink 100 fl. oz. of water per day.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE (Nov 18, 2008)

Just started seriously taking them last week
Biotin
MSM
Vit E
Multi Vit
Nioxin Hair/Nails
Super B complex

Its alot  i have to use on of those M-F pill boxes to keep it straight


----------



## amara11 (Nov 18, 2008)

I fell off for awhile, but now I'm doing much better.

I take
Biotin
Probiotic
Magnesium
Iron

Will soon add:
Whey protein shakes daily
Multi (Shaklee )
MSM (powder form)
Bio avail. Silica (from Alta health)

If I could only take 3 things it'd be a multi, biotin, and silica.


----------



## br0wney3z (Nov 18, 2008)

okay so my biochem teacher was telling us in class today that taking these vitamins, especially the B's are pretty much useless.  She said that the ph of our stomach is so acidic that it actually tears the proteins apart before it can be absorbed by your small/large intestines.  She said the best types of vitamins to take are enteric capsules which are more resistant to breakdown in the stomach and are therefore absorbed better.  Or she said if you put it under your tongue, the layer is thin enough that the vitamin can be absorbed into the bloodstream bypassing the stomach.  Kind of made me feel like I was seriously wasting my time and money popping all these pills

With all that said though, I try to keep mine simple.  A daily women's vitamin and 5000mcg of biotin which i take 2x daily.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 19, 2008)

amara11 said:


> I fell off for awhile, but now I'm doing much better.
> 
> I take
> Biotin
> ...


 
Thanks for the info.

Look at that growth!  You must be so proud


----------



## 2themax (Nov 19, 2008)

br0wney3z said:


> okay so my biochem teacher was telling us in class today that taking these vitamins, especially the B's are pretty much useless. She said that the ph of our stomach is so acidic that it actually tears the proteins apart before it can be absorbed by your small/large intestines. She said the best types of vitamins to take are enteric capsules which are more resistant to breakdown in the stomach and are therefore absorbed better. Or she said if you put it under your tongue, the layer is thin enough that the vitamin can be absorbed into the bloodstream bypassing the stomach. Kind of made me feel like I was seriously wasting my time and money popping all these pills
> 
> With all that said though, I try to keep mine simple. A daily women's vitamin and 5000mcg of biotin which i take 2x daily.


 
Regardless of what she said - girl you have been doin' somethin' right!


----------



## mrs.shakira (Nov 19, 2008)

I take the following:

Centrum (I am about to switch up to another)
LAC
Vitamin B-6 & 12
Odorless Garlic
Flaxseed oil (liquid)

Of all vitamins the flaxseed oil has made the most different, but I was taking the prenatal ones; which were the overall best. I didn't notice how good they were until I stopped taking them. I am about to order more. I just did not like the increased boobs. I stopped the biotin after 3 months because of the pimples.


----------



## Hair Iam (Nov 19, 2008)

I took a break for a few weeks but returned to them religiously


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Nov 19, 2008)

No. My hair is growing better more now that I am off the vitamin cocktails. I am taking Vitamin Code for Women by Garden of Life and 100 mg of CoQ10 daily. That's it. I tried to do just Flintstone vitamins and they were so NASTY I couldn't handle it. I am happier with just this.


----------



## Mahogany213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been taking BioSil (capsules) for the past two months and have had great results so far! My hair is much thicker and has grown quite a bit. My skin also looks healthier. I haven't noticed much of a difference in my nails though, but other than that i've been very pleased .


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm pretty good at taking my vits when I am supposed to. I take
a women's multivitamin
HSN vitamin (1000mcg biotin)
Omega 369


----------



## 2themax (Mar 2, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> I'm pretty good at taking my vits when I am supposed to. I take
> a women's multivitamin
> HSN vitamin (1000mcg biotin)
> Omega 369


 
Your hair looks really healthy and long.

Thanks for replying


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 2, 2009)

I just switched my vitamins.   Now I'm taking Nioxin.  We'll see how things go.


----------



## 2themax (Mar 3, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> I just switched my vitamins. Now I'm taking Nioxin. We'll see how things go.


 
Your hair is really shiny!!! ....Uuum, well someday mine will get that way.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Maxitonia (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm taking maxi hair by country life plus msm 1000 mcg also a multivitamin.


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 4, 2009)

♣Diva♣ said:


> I voted "yes,when I remember."
> 
> I usually take my vits just before bed.
> 
> The only vitamin I'm taking is GNC Women's Ultra Mega. I might add biotin, but I'm just too tired lately.


 

Yes, ITA!  The GNC Women's Ultra Mega is, IMO, the best vitamin on the market.  If you take two of these, you don't need to supplement with anything else (except a Flaxseed or a Fish Oil).  These vitamins are jam-packed with goodies, incl 100% of your daily biotin dosage.  They used to be really expensive, but now I think you can get a one-month or 45 day supply for like 18 dollars (which is not that much more than a "One-a-Day" if you actually look at the vitamin content...GNC has much more vitamins and minerals).


----------



## newflowers (Mar 4, 2009)

For health and hair - everyday.


----------



## KinkyKurlyKim (Mar 4, 2009)

I take quite a few things to aid in my weight loss journey...down 50 pounds since October yay! Besides those, I take 3 of your standard Hair, Skin & Nails vitamins daily. I'm not really taking them to speed up growth. I just want my new growth to come in strong and healthy is all


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 4, 2009)

Shen men
chlorella powder
MSM
Biotin
Flax seed omega oil
Coq 10
L-carnitine
I take half of these in my Chlorella/O.J drink in the morning and then again before bed. Except the MSM I take 2 in the morning(nightmare prevention)
Topical..............Surgeplus14


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Jul 8, 2009)

Im new to all this, I have been taking perfectil (for skin hair and nails) for a month


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jul 8, 2009)

Is it healthy to take all those supplements at one time? I was told at the pharmacy to stick with one.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Phytospecific Cap'n Energy Vitamin
> 
> 
> You start seeing results after about 2 months but it has definitely grown out my hair
> ...


 
ITA with you sqzbly. My hair is growing in a lot faster now that I am taking these vitamins. It's time for me to reorder them now though. I'll order more at the end of next month I think. I need to start my 90 day Nioxin Recharging Complex and halfway finish them before ordering more Cap Energy.

I did vote yes, when I remember because my lifestyle is so busy sometimes and I forget. Thank goodness for the daily Supplement thread which reminds me to take them when I check my emails.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 12, 2010)

b complex (water soluble so not a problem) - hair skin and energy
biotin (also water soluble) - hair
msm (stays in system about 12 hours so I take twice daily) - hair
chlorella - hair and detox
cod liver oil - hair skin and nails
one-a-day - general health
calcium - i am allergic to dairy and can only have lactose free and greek yogurt
CoQ10 - energy and heart health
B12 - energy
cinnamon (helps regulate blood sugar) - blood sugar and masks taste of cod liver oil

for every vitamin i take, i check the max amount i can take (and if it's water soluble) and what the side effects are. HTH someone out there!


----------



## My Friend (Jul 12, 2010)

subbing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tiye (Jul 20, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Is it healthy to take all those supplements at one time? I was told at the pharmacy to stick with one.



^^ It depends on what else you're taking. i.e. If you take meds - esp for a serious health condition then you need to consider the how they effect and are effected by anything else you take, eat or drink. Sometimes vitamins help other times they don't mix. So if you take meds then do your research.

I take several vitamins for overall health and this includes my hair. I just picked up a jar of biotin coz my nails need help this summer and hopefully it will do a little something for my hair too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2010)

New supplement added to my vitamin regimen is Kelp. I learned that it is a good thyroid support vitamin, helps with weight loss, boosts energy, has a lot of minerals, great for hair growth and contains iodine that helps with fat/weight loss. I bought one by Nature's Way.


----------



## Jas76 (Jul 22, 2010)

Subbing for future use


----------



## aymone (Sep 2, 2010)

Well in my case I'm pregnant so I have to! It def helps to take those prenatal vitamins.


----------



## Curly Luul (Sep 7, 2010)

Until recently I was taking multi- vitamins and botin for my hair and nails. I will carry on with the multi- vitamins but I have stopped the Botin, yes it made the hair on my head grow but it was giving me unwanted hair too 

My arms were always hairless but two months of taking the botin my arms have become hairy and other areas which i'd rather not mention  . Having long hair is great but i dont need hairy arms ......... i wonder now that i have stopped taking the botin, will the hair on my arms stop growing?erplexed


----------



## baddison (Sep 17, 2010)

Nioxin Recharging Supplements
1mg Biotin
GNC Triple Strength Omega-3 Fish Oils
GNC Women's Ultra Multivitamin/Multimineral
Iron

....that's pretty much it in a nutshell.

All taken once-a-day in the AM, and I'm done


----------



## Truth (Sep 19, 2010)

Curly Luul said:


> Until recently I was taking multi- vitamins and botin for my hair and nails. I will carry on with the multi- vitamins but I have stopped the Botin, yes it made the hair on my head grow but it was giving me unwanted hair too
> 
> My arms were always hairless but two months of taking the botin my arms have become hairy and other areas which i'd rather not mention  . Having long hair is great but i dont need hairy arms ......... i wonder now that i have stopped taking the botin, will the hair on my arms stop growing?erplexed


 
^^^ ditto I was taking gnc ultra nourish ..till I realized all my other hair's are being nourished as well ... i'm already a hairy girl.. I dont need extra  help lol


----------



## fletgee (Sep 19, 2010)

I take the Andrew Lessman Hair Skin and Nails vitamins. Because of my cancer I take 6 meds a day. So my doctors must approve every thing (all other meds) I take-even vitamins. He alows me one per week. But I can see the difference even with that. My hair is stronger and is growing. My nails are no longer like butter. They no longer crack down in the pink area of my nail. And I actually cut my nails because they we growing too long.

I do wonder what results I would have if I could take them every day. But I'm a good girl and am doing what I'm told.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 19, 2010)

i wish i could get a daily reminder call to take my vits


----------



## mistee11 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm taking a multi-vitamin, Co-Q10, Biotin, ALA, Garlic & a Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc w/Vitamin D supplement daily.  I had been suffering from alopecia for the past year.  A doctor that I was seeing placed me on a mega dosage of Vitamin D and told me to supplement it with 5000 mg of it daily.  Needless to say almost all of the bald patches have grown back with the exception of a slower growing area in the nape.  Thank you Jesus!!  Y'all just don't know how depressed I was...  But now I'm just not so focused on my hair as much as I used to be.  I did a bc back in February out of necessity and I've been wiggin and weaving ever since.  Relaxing and I are two things that should never relate ever again!!


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 21, 2010)

I take Biotin, B Complex, Cinnamon, Garlic and MSM.


----------



## Vashti (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm giving the biotin/b-complex vitamins a rest for a few months. Next month when I start looking to buy more supplements for cold/flu season I'm thinking of also buying a silica supplement. I've heard some good things about it as far as hair growth and other health benefits.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

HSN (3500 mcg biotin)
Vitamin D 50000 (I always have a vitamin d deficiency so this is under doctor's orders)
I was taking my multi-vitamin but I have no idea where they are
vitamin b complex

I'm working my way back up to drinking a gallon of water a day


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 8, 2010)

Biotin 5000mcg
Iron supplements

My hair was shedding something fierce when my iron (ferritin) levels were extremely low.  I could not understand what was going on. I thought it was something I was doing externally until I just sat and thought to myself what the heck was I doing. Saw a dermatologist in 2009 and was diagnosed at that time... Now everything is back in order  

I big chopped in March 2010 to start with a head of healthy hair .. on the road to recovery


----------



## mbule (Dec 8, 2010)

I just started taking my vitamins again in general- and I don't care so much for hair as for health. I drink a glass of V8 juice/day - tropical flavor cuz I'm not a glutton for punishment. I take 1-2 TBs. of Liquid vitamin from Costco- easy absorption. I take one when I also take my prenatal- an all natural brand. I take a triple omega 2/day. I also do Antioxidant treatments like the liquid acai from costco for a month every season. I think next year after I fast and complete my retreat I'll be including it more often.  And I have a B stress complex from pathmark that I take every other day or when i feel  i need it because i feel a difference within a hour of taking it. I'm really careful with that one because it seems to be so potent. 

 I'm trying to increase my water intake. I'm a very bad girl when it comes to water. 
 Hoping to stick to my regimen and incorporate more as the year progresses.


----------



## Jewell (Dec 8, 2010)

I take some sort of vitamin for hair or body each day.  Currently:

HSN Vits. (have 2 brands/kinds...alternate and take 1/day).
Super B-Complex (1/day)
Calcium w/Vit. D (600 mg/day)
Ginseng (250 mg tab 1/day to every other day)
Fish Oil (Omega 3, 6, 9 wit EPA & DHA)
MSM (1000 mg capsule, 1/day)
DE (when I remember, 1 heaping tsp mixed into juice)
Garlic (1,000 mg softgels)
Vitamin C (500 mg chewable, 2/day)

Thinking of beginning regi adding these soon: COQ 10 (for heart/circulation), L-Arginine (for blood due to anemia), Mag, Zinc, Copper supp., Collagen (skin, connective tissue health), Glucosamine (smetimes I buy this combined with MSM, but dont always take it), Shen Min, and Acai Berry (for general health/antioxidants).  I have to take lots of vits to stay healthy...

IDK if this has any effect on hair growth, but I also take a "relaxation/sleep vitamin" with valerian root, cat nip, passion flower, celery seed, hops, and dried orange peel in it.  Was skeptical that it would actually relax me, but it works...hope it helps with hair as well! lol on a mission here!


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't know why almost every hair vitamin I tried gave me really bad headaches.  I would love to add a vitamin to my diet but I cannot handle the headaches.  I tried Bioton, Spirulina, Hair and Nails Vitamin from the Dollar General, and something else I don't remember and they all made me feel crappy.  Are B12 vitamins good?  I don't know what else to try.


----------



## Shelew (Oct 15, 2011)

I have been taking nioxin for last 21/2 months. It has been great for me. For first two months was taking one a day. It went so well thought I would double up one in morning one at night and see what I get. I was stuck at SL but I have progressed on to grazing APL. Don't know if it would have grown to that without nioxin but it sure had been stuck for 10 or so months right at SL prior.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been taking GNC Hair, Skin and Nails since February of this year.  My newgrowth is much softer and more dense.  I take it daily with my multivitamin.


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 16, 2011)

I started hairfinity.  I was taking biotin for a while until i found out it was causing my face to breakout.  The pharmacist told to me to stop until my face clear up then restart.  I don't break out as much. I also wash my face with black soap + drink 64oz of H2O and now my face is really smooth.


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 16, 2011)

# 124-Maybe try GNC brand hair skin and nails.


----------



## MarkisaDoll (Oct 16, 2011)

That sounds like really great progress! Have you commented on the Nixon OD=2 inches thread? If not, you should! Some ladies are getting discouraged, it'll be great to hear from ya


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 16, 2011)

Currently taking Silica, Chlorella, and MSM specifically for hair.  Taking a multi and fish oil for overall health, but I'm sure it benefits my hair as well.


----------



## MarkisaDoll (Oct 16, 2011)

Flaxseed oil makes your boobs bigger?


----------



## hothair (Oct 16, 2011)

Takin Nioxin, Biosil, chlorella and spirulina, Vit C and flaxseed oil. Wonderful. My hair's very full (for me) and growing now crossing fingers for BSL by Dec


----------



## hothair (Oct 16, 2011)

Smiley79 said:


> I don't know why almost every hair vitamin I tried gave me really bad headaches.  I would love to add a vitamin to my diet but I cannot handle the headaches.  I tried Bioton, Spirulina, Hair and Nails Vitamin from the Dollar General, and something else I don't remember and they all made me feel crappy.  Are B12 vitamins good?  I don't know what else to try.



Up your water intake you should be drinking 1.5ltr of water when taking a lot of supplements.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 16, 2011)

hothair thanks for making this point!  I drink 100oz of water a day on average.  Drink up ladies!


----------



## bettysmsboop (Oct 16, 2011)

I take Spring Valley Prenatal multimineral/multivitamin before, during, and after pregnancy supplement from Wal mart. I take only this supplement and it works well.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Oct 16, 2011)

I only take two things... BioSil and Omega supplements twice a day :yes: ... my next touch up I guess I'll see the results my next touch up (in December).  I cut my hair into a Rihanna length inverted bob O_O, so I'll be happy with ANY growth!


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 16, 2011)

Smiley79 said:


> I don't know why almost every hair vitamin I tried gave me really bad headaches.  I would love to add a vitamin to my diet but I cannot handle the headaches.  I tried Bioton, Spirulina, Hair and Nails Vitamin from the Dollar General, and something else I don't remember and they all made me feel crappy.  Are B12 vitamins good?  I don't know what else to try.



take a calcium/magnesium supplement to combat headaches also drink lots of water


----------



## anewday (Oct 17, 2011)

I just started taking hairfiinty. Hope that work for me


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 17, 2011)

I take Biotin and MSM regularly. I just ordered Folic Acid, Vitamin D, and Iron supplements, so I hope these will help as well.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Oct 17, 2011)

I've just started taking saw palmetto today.
But I take three tablespoons of hemp oil a day too.
I may start multivitamins at some point as well.


----------



## HarySituation (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been taking Hairfinity religiously since I think around January. Although I've never had a problem with hair growth, my hair has really skyrocketed. I also take prenatal, msm, biotin(2500), ginko boloba(for my horrible memory), and just ran out of garlic and fish oil pills (wont repurchase). My hair is really flourishing!  (everywhere erplexed)


----------



## candy626 (Oct 23, 2011)

Recently been taking Twin Lab's Women's Hair, Skin, and Nails Vitamins 2-3 times a day. I definitely notice a difference with my nails, they are rock hard. I havent't flat ironed my hair recently so unsure as to how it has affected my growth.

I also plan on using a whey protein powder daily, which contains L-Cysteine, L-Methionine, and some other stuff that's supposed to be good for growth. Hopefully it will pay off and I will hit full BSL by February 2012


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 24, 2011)

I take my vitamins every day. I'm currently taking MSM, biotin, garlic, omega 3 fish oil, iron, (calcium, magnesium, zinc, vit.d combo), and a prenatal vitamin. My nails are growing like crazy!! My hair is also growing despite a recent surge of post partum hair shedding.


----------



## Queenmickie (Oct 24, 2011)

I take liquid silica, MSM and prescription strength pre-natals everyday. Going to the bathroom (#2) is a nightmare (I think it's the iron in the pre-natals), but my skin is flawless (one pimple in three months) and my hair is growing!


----------



## Jewell (Oct 24, 2011)

Update:  All I will say is that I take a whole lot of ish for my hair and body (and have for the past 6-7 yrs).  No negative effects.  'Tis all.


----------



## Luxlii (Oct 26, 2011)

I take:
A chewy multivitamin
Fish Oil
Garlic Oil
Niacin
DE
Reservatrol

I try to drink around a gallon of water and drink green tea each day.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2011)

Recently I've been taking Nature's Way Horsetail Grass silica and it works very well for my joints and nails and I believe my hair as well. I am switching to Now Vitamins Silica because of all the great reviews on www.iherb.com. My new multi-vitamin is Nature's Way ALIVE! Once Daily for women. It has whole foods and enzymes in it.

I am adding Jarrow Formulas biotin (5000mcg), Methyl B-12 - 5000mcg, Neocell Collagen (type 1&3), Twinlab Maxilife Collagen (type II) and Now Vitamins Hyaluronic Acid (100mg).

For the first time in my life I will trying out super green foods like maca root powder, chlorella, spirulina, barley grass, wheat grass, kelp and a few others in smoothies and eagerly looking forward to the results.


----------



## yorkpatties (Oct 26, 2011)

Daily:
Vitamin Shoppe Ultimate Woman
Biotin 
MSM
Black Currant Oil

Milk Thistle and L-lysine on occasion


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 3, 2011)

Just added Viviscal to the mix of my supps


----------



## Sanndy (Nov 5, 2011)

Daily..
B12 2000 mcg
Biotn 5000 mcg 
Folic Acid (2) 400 mcg


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 5, 2011)

Hairfinity and Nioxin gave me tons of growth, but horrible acne that I'm still dealing with months later. My Swanson Horsetail Silica came yesterday. Please don't tell me Horsetail causes acne too.


----------



## tiajanae (Feb 16, 2012)

So i take Nioxin religiously once a day. i've been seeing a lot of threads where you guys are taking the GNC ultranourish, and hair skin and nails. think i'll add this once daily and see what results I get..


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been taking Hairfinity hair vitamins for 1.5 months now and have a 4.5 months of them left to take. I need to give them a fair trial so if they prove to be really good, I will be ordering another 6 months supply with the newsletter discount and to get the free shipping offer as well.


----------



## seventiesbaby (Feb 17, 2012)

im taking multi vitamin and biotin..the biotin tends to break me out..my problem is getting all my daily water intake in.


----------



## honeybearmommy32 (Feb 17, 2012)

only 5k biotin daily for a year now... my nails are ROCK hard! and my new growth have never been as COURSE in my entire 33 years.... i got them from the kroger and walmart around 10 bucks...


----------



## regina07 (Feb 17, 2012)

I tried Nioxin - nothing.  Now I take 30k mcg biotin, b-12, MSM and silica.  I can't say I've seen a change in my nails but I have minimal shedding with my hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm taking Hairfinity vitamins currently. I like them so far...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 19, 2012)

Tried hairfinity for 6mnths it worked well. Using nioxin as it was a gift. I have 6 90tab bottles. I guess i'll see how they really work.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm using nioxin at the moment and its absolutely amazing, I'm putting all my other vits on hold at the moment, dont wanna go overboard


----------



## honeybearmommy32 (Feb 23, 2012)

Spongebob, how long on the nioxin before u started to see results? 
Are u taking the nioxin pills? Or the complete shampoo and conditioner w/the drops system?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 31, 2012)

This year I just started back taking hairfinity and Omega 3 Gummies​


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 24, 2012)

Just started regularly taking a multivitamin


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just started taking my Iron supplements, 1000 mcg Biotin and a Multivitamin. It was about time. I don't always eat the healthiest


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 24, 2012)

I"m currently taking Nioxin Recharging Complex two times daily,
I"ve also taken the liberty of crushing my left over biotin vits into my shampoo mix......I have terrible breakouts when I take them by mouth.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## DivaJones (Apr 25, 2012)

I am currently taking Korean Red Ginseng 1x a day, Prenatal Vitamins 1x a day, Omega 3 1x a day, and Garlic Pills 1x a day. I have seen a huge difference with my hair and with me taking all of these my hair is getting really thick and I am stretching for 20 weeks bc of the GHE challenge! That is the longest I have ever stretched. Excited to see what my hair thickness will look like one I relax!


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 27, 2012)

I took hairfinity for a month .Today i started taking Nouritress . I  noticed (with hairfinity)an improvement in my nails and hair thickness ,it feels a bit "heavier" but the shedding is pretty much the same and haven't noticed any significant growth since i started taking ithem . Perhaps i should ve persevered for another couple of months ,wish they weren't so darn expensive!


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hairfinity pills. Today will make it a month that i've been taking them.

Hopefully I'll start seeing results once I start the new bottle...hmmm..


----------



## Arian (Jul 27, 2012)

GNC Multi is all I do...

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## baddison (Jul 27, 2012)

Started takeing HairFinity January 21st, 2012.  All I can say - since its been over 6months now -  is WOW!!! :wow: Cant wait for my next relaxer to see what this tremendous new growth  looks like!!!


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 27, 2012)

Today makes 8 months of me using hairfinity.


----------



## nysister (Jul 29, 2012)

Currently I take large doses of Collagen daily. 

I'll start back with Chlorella once I get some more. 

I also take Nettle here and there.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 29, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Today makes 8 months of me using hairfinity.



pinkness27 What has been your results thus far with Hairfinity?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 29, 2012)

Collagen protein for my hair, skin, nails, joints, ligaments, tendons, bones, muscles, etc. (anything left?)


----------



## MsDes (Jul 29, 2012)

Some of yall are taking way too many vitamins. Can't you just take a multivitamin and call it a day? I suck at taking vitamins because I don't always remember to take them. And plus I hate swallowing big horse pills. I would like a multi that is small and easy to swallow then maybe I'll be more consistent.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 29, 2012)

SexySin985 is that your daughter? she is too cute!

I really like hairfinity. It has given me fullness/thickness, and length. I did have to up my water intake to 6 glasses a day bc I was breaking out w/my very little water intake before (I was having maybe around 2 glasses a day max before). I also had to start taking the pills in the morning bc I was starting to get these strange dreams when I took them at night.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 29, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> SexySin985 is that your daughter? she is too cute!
> 
> I really like hairfinity. It has given me fullness/thickness, and length. I did have to up my water intake to 6 glasses a day bc I was breaking out w/my very little water intake before (I was having maybe around 2 glasses a day max before). I also had to start taking the pills in the morning bc I was starting to get these strange dreams when I took them at night.



Yes, that's my little princess. Thankx

And thankx for your reply. I have a bottle that I bought a while back. I need to be more consistent when it comes to vitamins and water intake I'm glad you like the vitamins. HHG


----------



## brightest12day (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been taking GNC Women's Ultra Mega vitamins and GNC MSM for about a month and a half.  About 3wks ago I added Flaxseed oil, garlic (to hopefully stop some shedding), and saw palmetto.  So far so good--no headaches, breakouts, and my skin looks great!  Will update re: hair progress in about a month.

Quick Update:
So, I did a length check today and just wanted to say that this saw palmetto is the TRUTH!  It's actually been about three weeks of taking one 450mg pill/day and I kid you not, I've gotten about 2" of growth.  Maybe this will be a one-time deal, but I sure hope not! I plan to be on a personal no heat challenge for the month of August so stay tuned for my update in Sept.  I also finally tried a black tea rinse because 3wks of garlic pills hadn't affected the shedding problem much.  After today, I think I'll be incorporating the rinses too!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 30, 2012)

I take GNC MSM, Flintstones & an Iron supplement.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm currently taking daily:

General Health:
- One A day multi-vitamin
- 18mg Iron( for Anemia)
- Enzyme Probiotic Complex for digestion & nutritional absorption

For hair growth:
- GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair (until Nioxin recharging complex is back on shelves - Awesome!)
- Biotin (5000 mcg) + (1000mcg in hair vitamin)
- MSM (2000mg)

I also take liquid garlic on occasion and I might start taking Niacin again in the future.


----------

